# Reviews of Compaq Presario V3155AU



## maverick123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Guys!!!

Any inputs/experiences on how good the Compaq Presario V3155AU model is? Is this model good enough for personal use? 

Please shoot your comments on the same.

-- maverick.


----------



## anandk (Feb 25, 2007)

..also compaq presario V 3137 TU pls ???


----------



## maverick123 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Reviews requested for HP Pavilion dv1743TU*

Hey!!!

Please send in your reviews/experiences on HP Pavilion dv1743TU. I am planning to buy a laptop and hence require your inputs.

Thanks!

-- maverick


----------



## maverick123 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Reviews requested for HP Pavilion dv2124TU*

Hey!!

Looking for inputs about experiences with an HP Pavilion dv2124TU.
Replies will be appreciated.

Thanks!

-- maverick


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 25, 2007)

Please do not start new threads for every single notebook model. Use Laptop Queries thread for such things.

I have merged the three threads requesting reviews of all the three notebook models. 

If you need help on HP Compaq notebooks, here is the deal:

HP Compaq India's Notebook nomenclature is f'ed up. All they manage to do is successfully create a lot of confusion which makes all their notebooks look the same with minor differences. To help you out with HP Compaq nomenclature, here are my two cents.

In the Model Nos, T stand for Intel Processors and V,Z stand for AMD processors using AMD/Nvidia Chipset

The Indian model nos are just name given to standard series with some stock configuration namely:

dv2000t/dv2000z
dv6000t/dv6000z
dv9000t/dv9000z

Compaq

V6000t/V6000z
V3000t/V3000z

HP Pavilion dv2xxx series is entry level stuff for basic computing. t and z have the same chassis and so with all the series. Comes in 14.1" form factor and 1.04" thick. value notebooks

HP Pavilion dv6xxx series are main stream laptops coming in both AMD and Intel based solutions. 15.4-inchers, mid-budget notebooks.

HP Pavilion dv9xxx series - gaming, multimedia behemoths, 17-inch form factor, again comes in both amd and intel. obviously high end config, cost justify the flagship nature.

Coming to cheaper Compaq's, their budget lineup. These usually sell like hot cakes in India, best deals in entry level and mid-budget notebooks.

Compaq Presario V3xxx series again offers both A,Z(AMD) and T(Intel) - 14.1" form factor, entry level/budget - 35k range

Compaq Presario V6xxx series are 15.4" screen size notebooks,  mid-budget 40-50k range

For other information, check the final configuration of the notebook for processors, hdd, memory and optical drive. It is no rocket science now, it is easier to find reviews online for the US model nos. So use those on google to search. Hope this helped. Ignore, if it made little sense.


----------



## maverick123 (Feb 27, 2007)

As I am new to this forum, I was not aware of a Laptop Queries thread existing. I will post future queries in that. 

Thanks a lot for ur reply. It helped a lot. I am looking for an entry level laptop suited for internet browsing and some basic operations. There will not be any high-end applications like 3D Studio MAX running on the system. I would not want to go for a Celeron processor though. I would rather like a moderately fast AMD or Intel processor. Again, I am not too keen on going for the Intel Core Duo Processor. I don't require that much of processor speed. I am considering Compaq Presario V3155AU strong. What is ur take on this model? 
I don't any significant input on this model. Do u know ppl who have used this?
If so, are they facing any problems with it, with over-heating or the inability to find the required drivers? I would appreciate if you could reply with ur 
comments on this.

Also, what is ur take on the HP Pavilion dv1743TU model? I didn't see ur 
comments on that.

If anyone else has anything to say about these models, please do reply!

-- maverick123


----------

